# The Game Awards 2017 Winners and Announcements



## DarthDub (Dec 7, 2017)

How much you wanna bet Xenoblade Chronicles 2 won't be in it cause it's December release? Zelda's probably gonna win pretty big.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 7, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> How much you wanna bet Xenoblade Chronicles 2 won't be in it cause it's December release? Zelda's probably gonna win pretty big.


I believe the cut-off for consideration is in November, so it won't be considered at all until next year's show.


----------



## Marco_Buns (Dec 7, 2017)

Hope to god that PUBG doesn't win the Game of the Year award.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sonic Mania wasn't even nominated for soundtrack of the year so _pffftt_ to the whole event.


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 7, 2017)

Marco_Buns said:


> Hope to god that PUBG doesn't win the Game of the Year award.


I've been seeing this a lot, and while I haven't played it myself, I struggle to deny the impact it's had as a whole. It's easy to say it isn't deserving, but it definitely isn't wrong to consider it.


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> I've been seeing this a lot, and while I haven't played it myself, I struggle to deny the impact it's had as a whole. It's easy to say it isn't deserving, but it definitely isn't wrong to consider it.



Except it hasn't officially been released yet... Therefor shouldn't apply.

If a game released in December can't qualify because it missed the cutoff date.. A GAME NOT EVEN RELEASED should have not have even been nominated.

I mean if you're going to try and go "Impact" that means the original Super Mario Brothers and original Legend of Zelda and the original Adventure should be up for awards every year.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Dec 7, 2017)

Marco_Buns said:


> Hope to god that PUBG doesn't win the Game of the Year award.


Ma boi here


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

I dont like botw but it will win lol
With the crazy ammount of fanboyz...


----------



## fatsquirrel (Dec 7, 2017)

natanelho said:


> I dont like botw but it will win lol
> With the crazy ammount of fanboyz...


Sorry but you have no right to call fanboy to anyone who loves that game. 
BOTW is a masterpiece and thats not an opinion, its a fact.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2017)

On the game awards they still have the stink of their progenitor, and skip button and 1.5 speed is to video watching what adblock is to internet.



Tigran said:


> Except it hasn't officially been released yet... Therefor shouldn't apply.
> 
> If a game released in December can't qualify because it missed the cutoff date.. A GAME NOT EVEN RELEASED should have not have even been nominated.
> 
> I mean if you're going to try and go "Impact" that means the original Super Mario Brothers and original Legend of Zelda and the original Adventure should be up for awards every year.


While your reasoning is not without logic two things occur for me at this point

1) As it stands there is a game out there I can obtain and play and was before said cut off date. I have not played it but upon hearing about it I looked up some footage and while it appears a step in the right direction if you are after short instance competitive multiplayer I mainly only saw how far there is to go.

2) My great hope for the future of games is they adopt the rolling release model -- hard to do on a ROM based system, now we all have local storage and internet it is a rather different prospect.

Were I to review a year or two old game that had a remastered, gold, goty, patched... edition then were it not an exercise in reviewing that, or I was somehow console or version limited (say playing all the best NES games and the was a DOS/amiga version it might still count to look at the NES one, and a few PC games back in the day tied updates to expansions -- looking at you dungeon lords), people would call me a moron or at best disingenuous. Moving slightly aside my approach to reviewing is "can I find a game to play in this" and it appears they have a game to play in it.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 7, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> On the game awards they still have the stink of their progenitor, and skip button and 1.5 speed is to video watching what adblock is to internet.
> 
> 
> While your reasoning is not without logic two things occur for me at this point
> ...


I think the largest issue that no one is stating is that "at what point do you consider a game?".   While we still have boxed releases and initial launches for most games, early access/beta games have the issue of continuous releases.  This is in contradiction to at least a few of the categories' descriptions that time limit it to this year.  

That makes it hard to do things. Best fighting game would be Street Fighter 4 for the past 3 years, simply because it's the only profile release most people would know, and most well recieved.  With rolling release, things like very static award categories would appear.  This isn't necessarily an issue, but then the awards themselves become more of a popularity contest than they already are instead of what they are currently designed to be: a celebration of games and their advancement.


> The Game Award depicts the evolution of the video game medium by way of an angel that ascends through digital building blocks.


While I do agree there needs to be some consideration for rolling releases, the current "first large release" system works well for displaying advancement.  It will be an amusing conversation to happen if PUBG gets awarded in a major category again next year, showing stagnation instead of progress.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

This Game Awards features the genius creator behind the famed series, Richard and Mortimer?  Truly, a cultured and intellectual gathering.

But, no, seriously, it'll be interesting to see which games win what awards.  It's nice to see something akin to the Oscars for video games.  I'm curious to see where this goes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AbyssalMonkey said:


> I think the largest issue that no one is stating is that "at what point do you consider a game?".   While we still have boxed releases and initial launches for most games, early access/beta games have the issue of continuous releases.  This is in contradiction to at least a few of the categories' descriptions that time limit it to this year.
> 
> That makes it hard to do things. Best fighting game would be Street Fighter 4 for the past 3 years, simply because it's the only profile release most people would know, and most well recieved.  With rolling release, things like very static award categories would appear.  This isn't necessarily an issue, but then the awards themselves become more of a popularity contest than they already are instead of what they are currently designed to be: a celebration of games and their advancement.
> 
> While I do agree there needs to be some consideration for rolling releases, the current "first large release" system works well for displaying advancement.  It will be an amusing conversation to happen if PUBG gets awarded in a major category again next year, showing stagnation instead of progress.


I feel as though there should be a category for "Best Improvement."  In other words, this award should go to a game with a rocky or even poorly-received start, but which "grew the beard" over time and got better and more progressive with continuous updates.

Also, I don't believe it's fair to call Street Fighter 4 the "only" profile release most people would know.  There are some other popular fighting games out there, like Tekken 7, Smash 4, or, heck, Street Fighter 5.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 7, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> This Game Awards features the genius creator behind the famed series, Richard and Mortimer?  Truly, a cultured and intellectual gathering.
> 
> But, no, seriously, it'll be interesting to see which games win what awards.  It's nice to see something akin to the Oscars for video games.  I'm curious to see where this goes.
> 
> ...


There is.


> *Best Ongoing Game*
> Awarded to a game for outstanding development of ongoing content that evolves the player experience over time.



But this doesn't solve the rolling release.  I personally don't like the rolling release model, or rather how it's currently being used, but it _is _a model to consider.  MMO's use it the best currently, and early access is using it the worst.


----------



## kingraa777 (Dec 7, 2017)

Is this 1am tonight?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I think the largest issue that no one is stating is that "at what point do you consider a game?".   While we still have boxed releases and initial launches for most games, early access/beta games have the issue of continuous releases.  This is in contradiction to at least a few of the categories' descriptions that time limit it to this year.
> 
> That makes it hard to do things. Best fighting game would be Street Fighter 4 for the past 3 years, simply because it's the only profile release most people would know, and most well recieved.  With rolling release, things like very static award categories would appear.  This isn't necessarily an issue, but then the awards themselves become more of a popularity contest than they already are instead of what they are currently designed to be: a celebration of games and their advancement.
> ​While I do agree there needs to be some consideration for rolling releases, the current "first large release" system works well for displaying advancement.  It will be an amusing conversation to happen if PUBG gets awarded in a major category again next year, showing stagnation instead of progress.



Far from invalid points, however where you seem to be heading towards it is an unknown field I would look to something like comics or TV which continually do such things and have done for decades. Of course games tend not to be able to pull of a continuous cash injection outside of arcades, and I guess their descendants in in game purchases, (though watching https://www.gdcvault.com/play/1023967/The-Flash-Games the ads era of flash might have managed something). More interestingly is TV seems to have managed to pull off something here as time goes on -- pick some of the long running crime shows and see them suddenly not be entirely encapsulated in a single (or occasional double) show as binge watching became popular and the more experimental stations went with longer form content.

"MMO's use it the best currently"
I am going to have to go with ARGs for this one, though I can certainly see massive lessons being able to be learned from MMOs, whatever they may be. I can't ignore mobile games as part of this either -- angry birds might be a memory/joke now compare their earlier stuff with the later stuff and it goes. Similarly the dota/moba world, for all its failings in game design and the devs listening to silly fan requests, could be an interesting case study.
That said I would also agree the present model is a far cry from the sorts of things elsewhere that attract the term rolling release. Of course we would likely get game plugins akin to the things we see in photo and video editing... and I thought the whining about lootboxes was bad. At its best I think an example I once heard on a different matter was making a (real time/time limited) puzzle game power a shield for my spaceship in another game, sell said puzzle game as a plugin and we are onto good things and possibly a less exploitative model for continuous income.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 7, 2017)

I’ll be disappointed if Metroid Samus Returns doesn’t win the best handheld game award. Too bad I can’t vote because I don’t have facebook.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Sorry but you have no right to call fanboy to anyone who loves that game.
> BOTW is a masterpiece and thats not an opinion, its a fact.


Good said, fanboi lol


----------



## RedoLane (Dec 7, 2017)

shaunj66 said:


> Sonic Mania wasn't even nominated for soundtrack of the year so _pffftt_ to the whole event.



Tee Lopes will surely flip his middle finger about Mania's exclusion.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 7, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Good said, fanboi lol


Situation: someone likes a game I don't

"uhhHhHH FaANBOIIII"


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Good said, fanboi lol



Between the bad spelling and overall terrible attitude.. You're either a bad troll or forgot your meds.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 7, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Sorry but you have no right to call fanboy to anyone who loves that game.
> BOTW is a masterpiece and thats not an opinion, its a fact.


That's funny. I played the game recently and it's just okay. No interesting puzzles, the Divine Beasts rely way too hard on their gimmick rather than any sort of interesting puzzles, so many shrines are repetitive and they all look the same, the world is pretty empty too, mostly just big open fields and mountais from what I saw. Sure sometimes you see monster towers, stables, and ruins but those aren't particularly interesting. The side quests I did were pretty bad too. Go get x amount of y items or go take a picture of x object.


Sinon said:


> Someone likes a game I don't
> 
> "uhhHhHH FaANBOIIII"


They are acting like a fanboy by saying the it's a fact that the game is a "masterpiece". If that's your opinion then whatever, but don't say that it's fact.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> That's funny. I played the game recently and it's just okay. No interesting puzzles, the Divine Beasts rely way too hard on their gimmick rather than any sort of interesting puzzles, so many shrines are repetitive and they all look the same, the world is pretty empty too, mostly just big open fields and mountais from what I saw. Sure sometimes you see monster towers, stables, and ruins but those aren't particularly interesting. The side quests I did were pretty bad too. Go get x amount of y items or go take a picture of x object.
> 
> They are acting like a fanboy by saying the it's a fact that the game is a "masterpiece". If that's your opinion then whatever, but don't say that it's fact.


From a traditional Zelda fanboy, BotW was utterly lacking in replayability. The weapon system, korok seeds, terrible main dungeons and bosses... The shrines.. The open world lacking in exploration.... Meh. 

Even looking at it like an open world game? It's no Elder Scrolls or Witcher. There's truly not enough content to justify the price. It's repetitive and redundant.. Eh. I digress. My opinion. Definitely not a GOTY title.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Dec 7, 2017)

lmao if BOTW and Odyssey win something it'll be "Nintendo fanboys" and if they don't, it'll be "You see that Nintendo games are inferior after all" so yeah. I'm a Ninty fan but I won't get butthurt if another awesome game that's not made by Nintendo wins. The awards were made to determine what game is the best of the best in each category after all.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RedBlueGreen said:


> They are acting like a fanboy by saying the it's a fact that the game is a "masterpiece". If that's your opinion then whatever, but don't say that it's fact.


Actually, I get called a "Sonic fanboy" when I say Sonic Forces is far from being bad, while I'm not that much of a Sonic fan. All of the games nominated are real candidates for the GOTY title, whether it's made by Big N or another dev.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Dec 7, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> That's funny. I played the game recently and it's just okay. No interesting puzzles, the Divine Beasts rely way too hard on their gimmick rather than any sort of interesting puzzles, so many shrines are repetitive and they all look the same, the world is pretty empty too, mostly just big open fields and mountais from what I saw. Sure sometimes you see monster towers, stables, and ruins but those aren't particularly interesting. The side quests I did were pretty bad too. Go get x amount of y items or go take a picture of x object.
> 
> They are acting like a fanboy by saying the it's a fact that the game is a "masterpiece". If that's your opinion then whatever, but don't say that it's fact.


I personally think the game is a 7.6/10, it's good but not 10/10 good (I played the Wii U version)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 7, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> lmao if BOTW and Odyssey win something it'll be "Nintendo fanboys" and if they don't, it'll be "You see that Nintendo games are inferior after all" so yeah. I'm a Ninty fan but I won't get butthurt if another awesome game that's not made by Nintendo wins. The awards were made to determine what game is the best of the best in each category after all.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I thoroughly enjoyed Odyssey. It took me back to my SM64 days. Some aspects could have been better, but it was all around an enjoyable experience. I'd be okay with it winning GOTY.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 7, 2017)

Sinon said:


> I personally think the game is a 7.6/10, it's good but not 10/10 good (I played the Wii U version)


I don't really agree with number scores (or a lot of reviews in general, or wannabe critics) because they always fail to give reasons why something is good or bad on a more critical level and often just use buzzwords (like innovative, polished, breath taking, etc).

But yeah, taste is subjective and we all enjoy different things.


----------



## Codemastershock (Dec 7, 2017)

Since last year a DLC won the "Best RPG" award and a port of a Wii U game released in 2014 nominated "Best Family Game" for the second time I stopped caring about this.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2017)

Sinon said:


> Situation: someone likes a game I don't
> 
> "uhhHhHH FaANBOIIII"


I have nothing against it. It just (imo) doesnt bring anything new to the table *and* isnt a traditional zelda. I said fanboys because there are those people who say that a zelda game is a good game even before they played it. And they triumph over every success point of the game while talking shit about the same mistakes when they apear in other games. I dont say its not good, i dont say every fan is a fanboy, what I do say is that there are too many fanboys who lick ninty's ass even when its full of crap... and they will probably force the game to get chosen. Also whats bad about them is that they wont accept other's views... there was a site that got ddos for a low score to zelda. There was more similar crap going on and it still is... i would give q high score to botw but not 9.9 and have nothing against the ppl whi enjoy it, but i think there are games that deserve this award way more but wont get it just because of a gazilion fanboys.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Between the bad spelling and overall terrible attitude.. You're either a bad troll or forgot your meds.


His comment looked like something humorous, so I continued with it. The bad spelling was on purpose. Also never assume on the internet that EVERYBODY have a perfect english similar to somebody who was born in an english talking society

Edit- i quote: "BOTW is a masterpiece and thats not an opinion, its a fact."


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Dec 7, 2017)

Think i'ma just sit here and pre-empt my saltiness over Nier Automata likely not receiving any awards, least of all for its soundtrack/music or it's story.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 7, 2017)

the actual awards are a joke, only watch them for the new game announcements/tailers


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 8, 2017)

inb4 thread closed


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 8, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> inb4 thread closed


I'll be updating the main post with announcements and winners, there's no reason for it to be closed lol


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 8, 2017)

Scarlet said:


> I'll be updating the main post with announcements and winners, there's no reason for it to be closed lol



Oh I just thought that because the salt in the comments.


----------



## kingraa777 (Dec 8, 2017)

also starts at 1:30 not 1am


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 8, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Between the bad spelling and overall terrible attitude.. You're either a bad troll or forgot your meds.


Por que no los dos? Why not both?


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm just gonna tune in and see if there will be some surprise announcements.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Por que no los dos? Why not both?


I was trying to be nice.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> lmao if BOTW and Odyssey win something it'll be "Nintendo fanboys" and if they don't, it'll be "You see that Nintendo games are inferior after all" so yeah. I'm a Ninty fan but I won't get butthurt if another awesome game that's not made by Nintendo wins. The awards were made to determine what game is the best of the best in each category after all.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


This... THIS... is so true
Whatever the result is, playstation fanboy and xboner will find a way to say "nintendo sucks"
Yes, îm a nintendo fanboy
I tryed playstation by buying a ps4 and it was clearly not for me
I sold it to get a switch


----------



## ertaboy356b (Dec 8, 2017)

Meh, it seems people have forgotten Hollow Knight.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Bayo 3, mind blown O_O


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm surprised nintendo is still funding bayonetta games, 2 sold horribly


----------



## ertaboy356b (Dec 8, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> I'm surprised nintendo is still funding bayonetta games, 2 sold horribly



The Wii U is a bomb though so that probably caused it to have poor sales.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 8, 2017)

Pleasantly surprised by the BOTW DLC dropping tonight! But I guess it makes sense to release it right after it wins GOTY as expected.

That would be kinda funny if BOTW didn't win and Nintendo held back the update out of spite


----------



## SANIC (Dec 8, 2017)

Glad to see Zelda won Game of the Year. They really deserved that award


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 8, 2017)

Drunk guy won E3


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 8, 2017)

Damn if only my pc could run Breath of The wild without acting like a turd, maybe I would agree with game of the year. 
Horizon was a really solid experience and I enjoyed it very much. Crash Bandicoot N'sane Trilogy or Cuphead really made GOTH for me.


----------



## SANIC (Dec 8, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Damn if only my pc could run Breath of The wild without acting like a turd, maybe I would agree with game of the year.
> Horizon was a really solid experience and I enjoyed it very much. Crash Bandicoot N'sane Trilogy or Cuphead really made GOTH for me.


Or you know, buy a Wii U or Switch


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2017)

Poor Mario, taken out by their own team.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 8, 2017)

botw DLC#2 is live 
gogogogo!!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2017)

I think the next Zelda should just straight up be modern time. Kind of like FF15.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 8, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Or you know, buy a Wii U or Switch


>assuming I don't have a wii u
I had a copy of the game too but my lil sister busted it. I' not buying the game twice


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 8, 2017)

Let's hope that next year, the awards aren't so dang LONG. 3 hours was way too much.


----------



## SANIC (Dec 8, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> >assuming I don't have a wii u
> I had a copy of the game too but my lil sister busted it. I' not buying the game twice


Then just install it through Wup Installer


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 8, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Then just install it through Wup Installer


I thought about it but it's the family wii u so I'll stick to my personal stuff.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 8, 2017)

I've never had more fun watching an awards show than I did tonight. Not necessarily because of the show itself, some funny moments like the ranting English challenged guy who said "Fuck the Oscars," the Industry Icon speech from that woman, the Zelda cosplay and sword pull was really cute. It was amazing because I watched it with some people and it was great commenting and making funny remarks. The best of them all, I'll just say the "host" of this little party pretty much hates Nintendo, Mario even more. When that orchestra busted out that Mario Odyssey song and the beautiful woman in red was singing, the host made the best facial expressions ever. I shoved my Nintendo love at them a bit, the person flipped me off, I was begging for Mario Odyssey to win Game of the Year, just to see the host explode. They were fine with Zelda winning, so that anticipated climax didn't happen. Still, fucking awesome.

As far as the actual awards show, I mentioned some highlights, again the Mario Odyssey music number was incredible, that whole orchestra was amazing, I loved pointing out some of the musical cues that nobody else caught, such as Mortal Kombat and DOOM. I will say what topped it all, Bayonetta 3, that's my Nintendo orgasm of the night, I made that clear to everyone and calmed down until the Mario/Nintendo hate came out.


----------



## LightyKD (Dec 8, 2017)

So happy Breath of the Wild got game of the year! Even is someone doesn't own a Wii U or Switch, it's worth a play via Cemu. I LOVE playing it on my Wii U! Congrats Nintendo!


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 8, 2017)

Just watched it. It was actually very, very good (unlike E3 which always has some cringeworthy moments and publishers just buying time to talk about themselves). 

The mix of reveals, placing people in the spotlight and music was also spot on, IMHO. And while I did not always agree with the decisions (I just can't get into Zelda BOTW  ), I always respect the choices.

To my own surprise, the best part to me was the heartwarming spotlight for Carol Shaw, one of (if not the actual) first female designers in the game industry.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 8, 2017)

Prans said:


> Award Winners
> 
> *Best Narrative - *What Remains of Edith Finch


When not-a-game wins narrative.  Should have fucking given it to a visual novel with at least a game over screen to even put up illusions.  Nier or Hellblade should have walked away with this.

I personally think Mario should have won GOTY, but Zelda fans are pandered to for a game that has many issues, and could be considered a step backwards for certain core aspects of Zelda.


----------



## Beerus (Dec 8, 2017)

the only thing they got right was person 5


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 8, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> When not-a-game wins narrative.  Should have fucking given it to a visual novel with at least a game over screen to even put up illusions.  Nier or Hellblade should have walked away with this.
> 
> I personally think Mario should have won GOTY, *but Zelda fans are pandered to for a game that has many issues, and could be considered a step backwards for certain core aspects of Zelda.*



Odyssey too has many issues.


----------



## JPnintendo (Dec 8, 2017)

BotW is a good game, with “Zelda  name”. But not enough for a GOTY award. It lacks a lot of the zelda series iconic things.


----------



## geodeath (Dec 8, 2017)

I am surprised Zelda did not win all awards. I mean if you believe the universal reviews, it should have even got next year's GOTY too!


----------



## Lukerz (Dec 8, 2017)

What happened to the best multiplayer game category?


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 8, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> What happened to the best multiplayer game category?


It is very possible I missed it. Not every category got its own segment, with four or five being read off in quick succession at times. Apologies if one or two got left out.


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 8, 2017)

JPnintendo said:


> BotW is a good game, with “Zelda  name”. But not enough for a GOTY award.* It lacks a lot of the zelda series iconic things.*



What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2017)

I knew it, I KNEW IT!


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 8, 2017)

Guess this means I should buy botw


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> What do you mean?



It LOOKS like Zelda.. But it hardly plays like it.


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 8, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It LOOKS like Zelda.. But it hardly plays like it.


Zelda 2 didn't play like Zelda

Oot didn't play like Majora's mask

This just follows the trend


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 8, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It LOOKS like Zelda.. But it hardly plays like it.


It plays like a 3D Zelda I


----------



## JPnintendo (Dec 8, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> What do you mean?


Decent dungeons in quality and quantity, for example. The history  is really basic. The soundtrack has good quality but in quantity...  Its not a bad game, but i felt it as another game with the name of zelda. I was so hyped when the thing was released (i got a switch just for it) but in the end it was like a “non zelda good experiencie”


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It plays like a 3D Zelda I



Your opinion. Feels nothing like previous 3D Zelda games to me. Which isn't necessarily a bad thing.. But I feel like it's missing some things.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



epickid37 said:


> Zelda 2 didn't play like Zelda
> 
> Oot didn't play like Majora's mask
> 
> This just follows the trend



Zelda 2, okay yeah. You're going from top down dungeon crawler to side scrolling adventure.

MM had the same spirit as OoT... Hell it even had the Ocarina of Time in it. Not sure what you're saying here.

All previous 3D Zelda games had something to them to tell you that you were playing a Zelda game. BotW just had you play as link. Maybe it's just played out, I don't know. However, it felt nothing like previous games, let alone a Zelda title.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 8, 2017)

Memoir said:


> MM had the same spirit as OoT... Hell it even had the Ocarina of Time in it. Not sure what you're saying here.


If you think MM had the same spirit as OoT, you havent played MM


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you think MM had the same spirit as OoT, you havent played MM



I actually did. But okay.

Again, your opinion vs mine. Take it or leave it. No point in arguing it outside of understanding, which you clearly have no intention of.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 8, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I actually did. But okay.


Then, other than control scheme, incarnation of Link, and reused assets, explain to me what you mean


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Then, other than control scheme, incarnation of Link, and reused assets, explain to me what you mean



Dungeons had the same depth to them. Similar puzzles. If it were tacked on as modern day DLC you wouldn't notice.

I always got a hint of OoT when playing MM. Stories may have been night and day different. However, the game felt like a successor to the former. Whether or not you agree is up to you. This isn't the thread for that.

That depth isn't there for BotW. Everything about it is lackluster and repetitive. The four main dungeons are easy, have no depth, and the boss fights are just too easy. Then you fight them again... Okay...

The shrines don't add to anything but the repetitive nature of the game. So many battle shrines that don't even get much harder unless you don't know what you're doing. The puzzles are fun time wasters, nothing that really makes me think. I do, however, like the idea of the orb system. Makes you work for your hearts rather than treasure hunting.

The weapon system isn't a bad idea on paper but the execution was terrible. You're constantly scavenging for arrows and swords(weapons) and shields (the least). The korok seeds are nothing short of a massive collect-a-thon.. Which you NEED to increase your inventory slots.


----------



## JPnintendo (Dec 8, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Dungeons had the same depth to them. Similar puzzles. If it were tacked on as modern day DLC you wouldn't notice.
> 
> I always got a hint of OoT when playing MM. Stories may have been night and day different. However, the game felt like a successor to the former. Whether or not you agree is up to you. That depth isn't there for BotW. Everything about it is lackluster and repetitive. The four main dungeons are easy, have no depth, and the boss fights are just too easy. Then you fight them again... Okay...
> 
> The shrines don't add to anything but the repetitive nature of the game. So many battle shrines that don't even get much harder unless you don't know what you're doing. The puzzles are fun time wasters, nothing that really makes me think.


100% what i think. OoT & MM are the same engine with a little difierent gameplay and mechanics. But both true zelda games.


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 8, 2017)

JPnintendo said:


> Decent dungeons in quality and quantity, for example. The history  is really basic. The soundtrack has good quality but in quantity...  Its not a bad game, but i felt it as another game with the name of zelda. I was so hyped when the thing was released (i got a switch just for it) but in the end it was like a “non zelda good experiencie”



So it's like Zelda 1.


----------



## fedehda (Dec 8, 2017)

The best thing about BotW is that you can ever play the same way twice. Every player choose their path.
I think that is what makes it so great.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2017)

fedehda said:


> The best thing about BotW is that you can ever play the same way twice. Every player choose their path.
> I think that is what makes it so great.


I agree with that.


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 8, 2017)

Im actually not surprised that Zelda: BoTW won those catogories it won.
I havent touched the game since the first DLC pack was released, and quickly got myself the upgrade for the Master Sword.
Today, i downloaded the DLC pack 2 and i just want to play the game all over again, and i almost never ever feel that way about games... If i finished the game, i loose intrest in it, but not with Zelda: BoTW.

I wonder how the next Zelda will be like, i really really like what they did with Zelda: BoTW.

Well deserved Nintendo!

And im so happy that Bayonetta 2 is coming to the Switch, bought it for the WiiU, but never finished it.

And OMG, Bayonetta 3, A SWITCH EXCLUSIVE!
YES PLEASE!


----------



## netovsk (Dec 8, 2017)

natanelho said:


> I dont like botw but it will win lol
> With the crazy ammount of fanboyz...



Isn't this true for every other game in the event? These are the only people who care about a prize so they can push their agenda upon others.

Normal gamers just play what they like and don't care if it won a medal or not.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 8, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Isn't this true for every other game in the event? These are the only people who care about a prize so they can push their agenda upon others.
> 
> Normal gamers just play what they like and don't care if it won a medal or not.


Yeah, not like the creators deserve credit for making a great game or anything


----------



## rensenware (Dec 8, 2017)

For a while, I considered BOTW to be one of my favourite games of all time. In retrospect, it wasn't nearly as good as I thought it was, though still an amazing game.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 8, 2017)

Lukerz said:


> What happened to the best multiplayer game category?


https://www.polygon.com/2017/12/8/16752674/game-awards-pubg-best-multiplayer-game
Apparently pubg fans are pretty mad over it, ran out of air time? Dont know but someone screwed up


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Isn't this true for every other game in the event? These are the only people who care about a prize so they can push their agenda upon others.
> 
> Normal gamers just play what they like and don't care if it won a medal or not.


Or they are afraid of the HUGE ammount of fanboyz of zelda 
Again, i like zelda, not everybody is a fanboy blabla, still I think zelda won and didnt deserve it...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 8, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Or they are afraid of the HUGE ammount of fanboyz of zelda
> Again, i like zelda, not everybody is a fanboy blabla, still I think zelda won and didnt deserve it...


What deserved it more?


----------



## Rokku (Dec 8, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> When not-a-game wins narrative.  Should have fucking given it to a visual novel with at least a game over screen to even put up illusions.  Nier or Hellblade should have walked away with this.



Yeah, in my opinion Edith Finch shouldn't have even been eligible for the award, let alone won it. Nier Automata is literally the best written video game I've ever played.


----------



## SkittleDash (Dec 8, 2017)

BotW totally deserved winning the Game of the Year award by a landslide. Meanwhile, non-Zelda fans are eating their fries with some salt.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 9, 2017)

Rokku said:


> Yeah, in my opinion Edith Finch shouldn't have even been eligible for the award, let alone won it. Nier Automata is literally the best written video game I've ever played.


I disagree. Yeah, Edith Finch doesn't have much in terms of gameplay, but what it lacked there it made up for in style, story, and experience


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 9, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Sorry but you have no right to call fanboy to anyone who loves that game.
> BOTW is a masterpiece and thats not an opinion, its a fact.


Posts like this get you labelled a fanboy.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 9, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I disagree. Yeah, Edith Finch doesn't have much in terms of gameplay, but what it lacked there it made up for in style, story, and experience


As far as I know, Edith Finch doesn't have _any_ game play.  I view it on the same level as the VR experiences, like the deep sea experience.  This is why I made the comment that if they wanted to at least keep up appearances they should have put in a visual novel with a game over screen.  Even a visual novel with a single choice has more discernable gameplay than Edith Finch.

Please correct me if I'm wrong, I haven't 'played' it yet, but rather judging from what I've seen.


----------



## Rokku (Dec 9, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I disagree. Yeah, Edith Finch doesn't have much in terms of gameplay, but what it lacked there it made up for in style, story, and experience



I'm sure it does, but it shouldn't be in the running with actual games. Give that stuff its own category instead of snubbing a game that's both brilliantly written and possessing exceptional gameplay.


----------



## rensenware (Dec 9, 2017)

Rokku said:


> I'm sure it does, but it shouldn't be in the running with actual games. Give that stuff its own category instead of snubbing a game that's both brilliantly written and possessing exceptional gameplay.


Maybe a sort of 'best visual novel' category should be introduced.


----------



## netovsk (Dec 9, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Yeah, not like the creators deserve credit for making a great game or anything



Who decides what is a "great game" or not? Is there a scientific approach to it? Do these people have any bias or did they find a group of completely unbiased people on earth? I'm not saying I didn't like the games which were awarded I just think the whole awards is plain BS.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 9, 2017)

netovsk said:


> Who decides what is a "great game" or not? Is there a scientific approach to it? Do these people have any bias or did they find a group of completely unbiased people on earth? I'm not saying I didn't like the games which were awarded I just think the whole awards is plain BS.


Quite literally the people who vote. I decided. You decided if you chose to


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 9, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Sorry but you have no right to call fanboy to anyone who loves that game.
> BOTW is a masterpiece and thats not an opinion, its a fact.


Nah, it's an opinion. MY opinion is that it's a cookie-cutter open world take-over-the-bases collectathon game that like all the others before it hasn't changed much since Just Cause started the trend some 11 years ago.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> This... THIS... is so true
> Whatever the result is, playstation fanboy and xboner will find a way to say "nintendo sucks"
> Yes, îm a nintendo fanboy
> I tryed playstation by buying a ps4 and it was clearly not for me
> I sold it to get a switch


But Nintendo does suck. This is coming from someone who doesn't own either one of Microsoft or Sony's marginal "next-gen" systems. I hate all those proprietary DRM boxes.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 9, 2017)

Senua takes three and BotW takes three.  I would've actually chosen Odyssey out of the options for GotY, oh well.  The other winners are pretty solid, Nier and Cuphead and Wolf2 and all that.  Nintendo got a lot of wins outside of BotW too.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2017)

At least Mario got some kind of reward. Would have been funny if they tied for GOTY. 

Haven't play Neir personally, but I do agree just from watching it, that it should have won. At least it got music

"Best visual novel" would be interesting. Would give Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton a chance to win.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 9, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> At least Mario got some kind of reward. Would have been funny if they tied for GOTY.
> Haven't play it personally, but I do agree just from watching it, that it should have won. At least it got music
> 
> "Best visual novel" would be interesting. Would give Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton a chance to win.


Mario Odyssey, as good as it is, is NOT game of the year material


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 9, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> At least Mario got some kind of reward. Would have been funny if they tied for GOTY.
> Haven't play it personally, but I do agree just from watching it, that it should have won. At least it got music
> 
> "Best visual novel" would be interesting. Would give Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton a chance to win.


Neir won best music (though I think that should have went to cuphead for the big band music and barbershop quartet) mario won best family game
and for VN's I doubt they would every have a category for it, its just not popular outside of JP, but if there was we all know Steins;Gate 0 would have won ;O;


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Neir won best music (though I think that should have went to cuphead for the big band music and barbershop quartet) mario won best family game
> and for VN's I doubt they would every have a category for it, its just not popular outside of JP, but if there was we all know Steins;Gate 0 would have won ;O;


Sorry, I meant to mention Neir when I said music. I see how that looks now, but those sentences was meant to be two separated trains of thought.

Also, they may still do VN someday. Probably be one of those quick or off show announcements.


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> But Nintendo does suck. This is coming from someone who doesn't own either one of Microsoft or Sony's marginal "next-gen" systems. I hate all those proprietary DRM boxes.


And i'm sure you're just the _specialist_ little snowflake.



KingVamp said:


> I think the next Zelda should just straight up be modern time. Kind of like FF15.


You should feel ashamed of yourself for thinking and typing that. There are so many problems with this statement I shouldn't even begin.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Mario Odyssey, as good as it is, is NOT game of the year material


Because it doesnt have "zelda" in its title? Lets be real, this game is better then the average and if it was with link and was released earlier- it probably would have won

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pluupy said:


> And i'm sure you're just the _specialist_ little snowflake.
> 
> 
> You should feel ashamed of yourself for thinking and typing that. There are so many problems with this statement I shouldn't even begin.


Tho it might end up funny
I mean, they gave link a nswitch... in a game where there is electricity and robots (guardians)
I still see the problem tho


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Nah, it's an opinion. MY opinion is that it's a cookie-cutter open world take-over-the-bases collectathon game that like all the others before it hasn't changed much since Just Cause started the trend some 11 years ago.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you own a pc i guess?
so youre not impartial
so aint I (idk if i said it correctly)


----------



## Gon Freecss (Dec 9, 2017)

So glad Zelda won, they deserved it.


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (Dec 9, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> That's funny. I played the game recently and it's just okay. No interesting puzzles, the Divine Beasts rely way too hard on their gimmick rather than any sort of interesting puzzles, so many shrines are repetitive and they all look the same, the world is pretty empty too, mostly just big open fields and mountais from what I saw. Sure sometimes you see monster towers, stables, and ruins but those aren't particularly interesting. The side quests I did were pretty bad too. Go get x amount of y items or go take a picture of x object.
> 
> They are acting like a fanboy by saying the it's a fact that the game is a "masterpiece". If that's your opinion then whatever, but don't say that it's fact.



I definitely would say it is a masterpiece. I never usually spend more than 100 hours on a game, and this was the game that did it. It did win GOTY for a reason. Which game lets you explore a beautiful world by paragliding and dropping bombs or shooting arrows mid air while fighting enemies. DLC now has a motorcycle which is pretty awesome. There is a ton of content and was very well done.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you own a pc i guess?
> so youre not impartial
> so aint I (idk if i said it correctly)


I do, but I don't really like many of the games on there either


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 9, 2017)

WiiFit_Guy said:


> I definitely would say it is a masterpiece. I never usually spend more than 100 hours on a game, and this was the game that did it. It did win GOTY for a reason. Which game lets you explore a beautiful world by paragliding and dropping bombs or shooting arrows mid air while fighting enemies. DLC now has a motorcycle which is pretty awesome. There is a ton of content and was very well done.


A lot of content is repetitive though, and so much of the world is empty. Most of my time in the game was spent locating towers and shrines for more convenient travel. The side quests I encountered were repetitive and there are so few main quests that the game is really short if you exclude the tedious exploration and shrine finding. A lot of the shrines are repetitive too and there aren't really any challenging puzzles.

That's the problem with games like this. They cram in a lot of repetitive stuff to make it seem like there's a lot of interesting stuff but so much of it is essentially the same. A lot of content is not the same as good content.

I don't really see how paragliding and being able to drop bombs that way or shoot arrows while falling really makes the game good either. Those are two very small things that I don't feel really made that much of a difference.

I wouldn't consider the game anywhere near a masterpiece. I thought it was a complete letdown.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 9, 2017)

natanelho said:


> Because it doesnt have "zelda" in its title? Lets be real, this game is better then the average and if it was with link and was released earlier- it probably would have won


Uh... no?... I own both, and I had a lot of fun with both of them. But there's a depth to Breath of the Wild that Odyssey didn't bring to the table


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I do, but I don't really like many of the games on there either


you can not liking nintendo game, but dont say they suck


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 9, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Uh... no?... I own both, and I had a lot of fun with both of them. But there's a depth to Breath of the Wild that Odyssey didn't bring to the table


----------



## zepmike (Dec 9, 2017)

Zelda not winning GOTY would have been a travesty. And that's not a knock on any of the other games, most of which are incredible games in their own right and would have been perfectly fine choices to win if Zelda weren't released this year. BotW just felt like both the fruition of the series and an innovation for open-world gaming in a way the other games this year (and most games in any year) don't quite match. That being said, if your favorite game this year was something else, like Mario, that's totally justifiable.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2017)

zepmike said:


> BotW just felt like both the fruition of the series and an innovation for open-world gaming in a way the other games this year (and most games in any year) don't quite match.



What did BOTW do in open world that other open world games had not? Maybe a slight bit more focus on the climbing engine, such that it was assassin's creed early tech demo grade, than the average. I guess if you are going to strictly limit it to this year then it might play (Middle-earth: Shadow of War featured something similar) but if it is going to be best of a mediocre year then I reserve the right to be indifferent about this year.

I was quite impressed at what it ended up vs what the early footage showcased -- most of that seemed like a classic "company bit off more than they could chew", and while it ended up somewhat bland it was for other reasons than said earlier footage.


----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 9, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> *What did BOTW do in open world that other open world games had not?* Maybe a slight bit more focus on the climbing engine, such that it was assassin's creed early tech demo grade, than the average. I guess if you are going to strictly limit it to this year then it might play (Middle-earth: Shadow of War featured something similar) but if it is going to be best of a mediocre year then I reserve the right to be indifferent about this year.
> 
> I was quite impressed at what it ended up vs what the early footage showcased -- most of that seemed like a classic "company bit off more than they could chew", and while it ended up somewhat bland it was for other reasons than said earlier footage.



Environment interaction with physics.


----------



## zepmike (Dec 9, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> What did BOTW do in open world that other open world games had not? Maybe a slight bit more focus on the climbing engine, such that it was assassin's creed early tech demo grade, than the average. I guess if you are going to strictly limit it to this year then it might play (Middle-earth: Shadow of War featured something similar) but if it is going to be best of a mediocre year then I reserve the right to be indifferent about this year.



BotW made the entire open world into essentially one big Zelda dungeon. Every rock and hill felt deliberately placed, and there were things to discover and play around with all over. Two other big factors were traversal (climbing and the paraglider) and the emergent gameplay that came from all of the AI and physics systems coming together. There are also smaller things like not turning the map into an icon-fest that tells you where to find things, and letting you explore and discover things on your own.

Many of these things had been done in some way in other games, but it never came together like this in such a way before. After playing BotW, a more standard (but high quality) open world game like Horizon: Zero Dawn felt very limiting in how it let you interact with its world. I expect other open world games next year and beyond will borrow many ideas from Zelda


----------



## Maou666 (Dec 9, 2017)

Even though I really didn't enjoy Zelda BOW as much as I thought I would, I think it did deserved GOTY. Happy enough that my Nier won best music and P5 won best rpg.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Environment interaction with physics.


I don't know.
I could look at some of the 2d stuff but that be a bit unfair. I will say though that plenty of really right physics use was done there before and has been for many years -- ropes, gravity, friction, momentum, deformation, fluids/sand all done incredibly tightly there for years.
For 3d physics and uses thereof then I would be looking at portal, half life 2 family and Spec Ops: The Line.
As far as open world goes then the magic system of two worlds 2 had an awful lot going on there once you got to the higher levels and started summoning and flinging items around. Equally it is not quite as... restrained but I can't ignore Just Cause 2 and 3 at least as part of this exercise in the contemplation of physics.
Going back a few more years still then the carmaggedon franchise did well for a lot of this.

Time was I could get impressed when two game styles were smooshed together (though I am still somewhat waiting on my fighting engine in a normal game, perhaps even incidentally as a minor aside a la some GTA mechanics) but it is not like tech is holding things back any more. Equally there were so many things in this that I would have changed, whilst still leaving it broadly the same game mind you, in an attempt to not just improve but just straight fix (the weapons degradation system for one). Unpolished I think is what I would be tempted to call it, though if I am harping on phrases later then that is a rather worn one on a par with innovation.

Re: zepmike's stuff. I heard much the same for Skyrim, and some subtle twists for Dragon's Dogma. Emergent seems fairly strong from where I sit. Technically it could be said but for the sorts of things I usually reserve phrases using emergent for then not so much, greater than the sum of its parts though, even if that is nothing special in games.

I think in the end I will go with BOTW is to open world what pokemon is to Japanese style Final Fantasy party RPG type things -- nice as an introduction or "lite" take on the concept but so very far from a masterclass which some seem to treat it as.

I get feeling restricted after being given a taste of other things -- try and play GTA 3 without I think it was the MP5 (the only thing to really allow free aim and a reasonable rate of fire) and having just done a marathon of something good at the time it felt so limiting but I feel that any time I don't have physics (or physics + magic that makes sense) to really play with. I think I had that the first time I played BOTW too, might even have video of it somewhere, where I was climbing and for a guy that can dyno as well as he can he sure did not appreciate rests and struggled at other points.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 9, 2017)

zepmike said:


> BotW made the entire open world into essentially one big Zelda dungeon. Every rock and hill felt deliberately placed, and there were things to discover and play around with all over. Two other big factors were traversal (climbing and the paraglider) and the emergent gameplay that came from all of the AI and physics systems coming together. There are also smaller things like not turning the map into an icon-fest that tells you where to find things, and letting you explore and discover things on your own.


I'm gonna have to disagree with you there.  The open world was hardly a dungeon at all.  You could go anywhere any way; really no puzzle-solving to move forward, no power-ups to find to unlock areas; really nothing that screams 'dungeon'.  Skyward Sword, on the other hand, did go the overworld-as-a-dungeon approach as getting to your destination did involve the solving of puzzles and new abilities.


----------



## zepmike (Dec 9, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with you there.  The open world was hardly a dungeon at all.  You could go anywhere any way; really no puzzle-solving to move forward, no power-ups to find to unlock areas; really nothing that screams 'dungeon'.  Skyward Sword, on the other hand, did go the overworld-as-a-dungeon approach as getting to your destination did involve the solving of puzzles and new abilities.


Right, good point about progress not being gated like in actual dungeons. I just meant it's like a dungeon in that there are physics puzzles with things to discover all over the place. Not to mention how the shrines are more completely like dungeon rooms, and those are spread all over the map.

For the sequel to BotW, I'm hoping they find a way to maintain what this game built while adding back in more of the classic type of dungeons as well. The Divine Beasts were cool, but a little on the short side for dungeons, and there were only four of them.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2017)

zepmike said:


> BotW made the entire open world into essentially one big Zelda dungeon. Every rock and hill felt deliberately placed, and there were things to discover and play around with all over. Two other big factors were traversal (climbing and the paraglider) and the emergent gameplay that came from all of the AI and physics systems coming together. There are also smaller things like not turning the map into an icon-fest that tells you where to find things, and letting you explore and discover things on your own.
> 
> Many of these things had been done in some way in other games, but it never came together like this in such a way before. After playing BotW, a more standard (but high quality) open world game like Horizon: Zero Dawn felt very limiting in how it let you interact with its world. I expect other open world games next year and beyond will borrow many ideas from Zelda


Sounds AWESOME! 
Then you realize after a few hours of play- it is just one big "look at my graphics!" And i couldnt ignore the similarity with assasins creed 1. You go up a high thing then camera spins and shows a huge empty world (less so in assasins creed) with some graphics that would have impressed the 10 years old me or back in the day when it was the best graphics you could make in a game. Then i understood why you glide, run, ride etc such great distances- the whole game is a tech demo. And while it is impressive for a tablet with a fan, its not fun to watch the scenary while walking a few kilometers or gliding while avoiding some stupid monsters. Same problem that I had with oot. New game on a new system, which tried to show a huge open world as something impressive, which made the whole thing stretched out and slow. Its a game to play to chill... about the hand crafted hills and rocks- I will never go to each and every one of them and turn them to find insects, that alone makes it not really worth it because most of the players wont notice all the small details.
Its just not a regular zelda game... most of it you are walking slowly toward an enemy or running away from one... when I play alttp every the map is small and I can given enough time know everything happening in every corner and all the secrets. While there are some long walks, all the way is filled with stuff to do. Even other games like gta (i like sa the most) where open world is a very big deal- you can do stuff on the way and even the driving, walking etc is fun by itself (not once did I catch myself doing some crazy stuff like killing cops or taking somebody's car on the way, which was fun by itself...) 
And please, ai was a thing for the last decade. There are a gazilion of other games where some crazy shit happens when you give a dozen of creatures smart (or so you think...) ai and watch what happens. Gta is a great example. There are ofc lots of free space with nothing in them, but you dont really go there so often.sorry about this long gta fan talk but it really was a great open world game which got all those things right (again, nothing is perfect etc etc)
While I still enjoy the game, I feel like it lacks some things from either other open world games- like map full of fun stuff or from older zelda titles - like dungeons...
I really cant understand how exactly they turned the whole world into a big dungeon- are all things you mention even exist in other zelda titles in the dungeons? 
It is fun to climb almost anything tho and the engine has some great features (i read some of its features last week I think) 
And it would have been very nice of them if they would have allowed us to fix (almost) broken weapons even if it had some high cost. But I wont say that this mechanic was bad because then lots of ppl will linch me


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 9, 2017)

zepmike said:


> For the sequel to BotW, I'm hoping they find a way to maintain what this game built while adding back in more of the classic type of dungeons as well. The Divine Beasts were cool, but a little on the short side for dungeons, and there were only four of them.


I don't see that happening. Breath of the Wild was so well received by critics that Nintendo will probably keep taking this approach and trying to make it appeal to everyone instead of having a clear target like other Zelda games (i.e. Zelda fans). It's the same reason Skyrim was dumbed down from how previous Elder Scrolls games were. By trying to appeal to everyone you can make much more money.


----------



## Lukerz (Dec 10, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Nah, it's an opinion. MY opinion is that it's a cookie-cutter open world take-over-the-bases collectathon game that like all the others before it hasn't changed much since Just Cause started the trend some 11 years ago.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


So your a PC gamer?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> You should feel ashamed of yourself for thinking and typing that. There are so many problems with this statement I shouldn't even begin.


You say that, but who would have ever thought there would be a bike in Zelda? 

Just to be clear, I'm not saying it should play like FF15, I'm just saying that the setting should be modern.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 10, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> You say that, but who would have ever thought there would be a bike in Zelda?
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not saying it should play like FF15, I'm just saying that the setting should be modern.


I actually totally agree, and the game should be set ~10,000 years pre-BotW


----------



## Pluupy (Dec 10, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> You say that, but who would have ever thought there would be a bike in Zelda?
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not saying it should play like FF15, I'm just saying that the setting should be modern.


Oh no, my friend, there is no misunderstanding. 

Once again, there are so many things wrong your extremely ignorant idea that I really shouldn't delve into it. 

If you really are so obtuse to be unable to realize why, I could make a write up. I have a feeling you wouldn't read it anyway or be able to make proper discussion about it but at least the karmic forces of the universe would be appeased.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Dec 10, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I think the next Zelda should just straight up be modern time. Kind of like FF15.


We should also have a Fallout game that takes place in the middle ages, and an Elder Scrolls game that takes place in a distant Era with cyborgs and robots and laser guns. And a Call if Duty game where everyone's a medieval knight. /s


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> We should also have a Fallout game that takes place in the middle ages, and an Elder Scrolls game that takes place in a distant Era with cyborgs and robots and laser guns. And a Call if Duty game where everyone's a medieval knight. /s


Sure, why not?


----------

